

Why is Andy Kieffer in Mexico? - antoniocapo
http://www.altamirano.org/startups-2/why-is-andy-kieffer-in-mexico-besides-the-tequila-and-tacos-of-course/

======
luis8
this is so true, you can have a very good quality life in Mexico or south
america for less than it cost you to be in US. Working remotely has become a
very handy way to make money. Although i wonder how big can you be without
having a headquartes? Just rely only on skype, email to handle a team.

